# good scenario



## falcon-18 (Mar 17, 2009)

hello, 
this scenario, man 52 years , he was conscious and he was complain of dizziness,diarrohea and vomiting. when I chek him up . BP-140/90,RDS is 400. patient pale, stool is black (black tarry stool),vomiting black, no past medical history .but, patient drink last night currant juice,honey cups.
this man die after one day


what you say in this scenario?


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 17, 2009)

falcon-18 said:


> hello,
> this scenario, man 52 years , he was conscious and he was complain of dizziness,diarrohea and vomiting. when I chek him up . BP-140/90,RDS is 400. patient pale, stool is black (black tarry stool),vomiting black, no past medical history .but, patient drink last night currant juice,honey cups.
> this man die after one day
> 
> ...



isn't black tarry stool a sign of a GI bleed?


----------



## JROD (Mar 17, 2009)

Black, Tarry stool, also called Melena, is a sign of upper GI bleed. Its black and tarry because the blood has had time to be digested in the stomach, as opposed to a lower GI bleed that is bright red because it has not been digested in the stomach.  Was this your first GI bleed? Definately not a smell that is easily forgetable, lol


----------



## falcon-18 (Mar 18, 2009)

isn't black tarry stool a sign of a GI bleed?

its sign of gi bleeding


----------



## falcon-18 (Mar 18, 2009)

JROD said:


> Black, Tarry stool, also called Melena, is a sign of upper GI bleed. Its black and tarry because the blood has had time to be digested in the stomach, as opposed to a lower GI bleed that is bright red because it has not been digested in the stomach.  Was this your first GI bleed? Definately not a smell that is easily forgetable, lol



thanks JORD

but i dont know what the couse of this case.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 18, 2009)

falcon-18 said:


> thanks JORD
> 
> but i dont know what the couse of this case.



Are you asking what caused the GI bleed?


----------



## falcon-18 (Mar 18, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Are you asking what caused the GI bleed?



yes, in this case .

he didnt have any past medical history.


----------



## LAS46 (Apr 22, 2009)

The GI bleed could be coming from anything in the upper GI tract. That would have to be determined by MD or a GI Specialist. Also they may have no known medical history, but that GI issue could have been sitting there for days, weeks, months, before he had this incident. There is always a first time for everything.

Dustin
MFR, NREMT-B Student


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 22, 2009)

Diarrhea is usually thin.  Was there frank blood present in it?  Tarry stool before or after?  

How much alcholol did this person consume daily?

Was he also taking OTC meds like aspirin or Aleve?   If so, for how long and how much? 

Any signs of jaundice? 

Abdominal distention?

Abdominal tenderness? 

Pain?


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 23, 2009)

I ll take a stab at this:

He had bleeding esophageal varicies and died when the portal vein ruptured.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 24, 2009)

*Black vomit too? Might be gastric. Esoph alone is red blood.*

Have we ruled out haemorrhagic fever of some sort? Where is this taking place?


----------

